# New Fuji Transonic Disc Looks Good



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like it takes some design features from the new women's Supreme. It should be released later this year. It has already been approved by the UCI.

https://challenge-sports.de/product/fuji-transonic-2-1-disc-modell-2019/

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/06/roa...speculation-on-the-updated-uci-approved-list/

https://www.velostreet.com/en/produ...-2-5-d-49cm-2019-satin-red.27102/#prettyPhoto[pp_gal]/2/


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, neither a Men's Supreme nor a 2019 Transonic appear in the 2019 US Fuji catalog.

Fuji Bikes | Road


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oldteen said:


> Unfortunately, neither a Men's Supreme nor a 2019 Transonic appear in the 2019 US Fuji catalog.
> 
> Fuji Bikes | Road


Yeah, I think Fuji sometimes lags behind the other brands. I can’t see them not bringing this bike to the U.S. market soon. My guess is we see it released sometime in the next few months. The delay may have something to do with all of this tariff business.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Agree much uncertainty about the tariff issue. Every Transonic I have seen has been labeled "Made in Taiwan", although that does not tell us where the frame was produced which (IIRC) is what US Customs uses to determine origin. Then there's the recent devaluation of the Chinese currency which, to some extent, may partially offset the cost of any tariff increase to US consumers. We'll see how this all plays out.

Agree that Fuji seems to have a history of being behind other bike makers for new product year intro's and product literature. IIRC, the 2018 Transonic was not updated on their US website until Spring. I've liked the Transonic since I first test rode one out West a couple years ago, so keeping my eye on it. I sure like the look of the original frame more than the new one (assuming Fuji keeps the name), and I'm not a big fan of discs on roadies.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am sure they will announce something soon. There are supposed to be rim and disc versions of the new Transonic released according to the link posted above.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You should see the new Transonic on Fuji's website probably beginning of 2019. Availability will be around the same time.


----------

